# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  Romo, educational robot, Romotive, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Romotive, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

CNN Ideas: Want a robot? Try your iPhone

Published on Apr 16, 2013




> Keller Rinaudo of Romotive talks about the company's new personal, programmable robot, Romo.

----------


## Airicist

The new Romo
October 11, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why robots are ready for takeoff"

by Keller Rinaudo
April 17, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Romo for education
July 5, 2013




> The way that we teach programming today is by giving kids a text editor and some instructions. It's so much more engaging to give kids a robot and challenging them to create a robotic DJ for your party or a moving alarm clock in the morning.
> From hundreds of hours working teachers and students, we believe that Romo helps kids develop the concepts of programming at an early age. Because Romo puts life into programming, it's as engaging for girls as it is for boys. There is a gender gap in women in engineering, and Romo can help close this gender gap.

----------


## Airicist

Show and Tell: Romo 2.0 Telepresence Robot 

 Published on Apr 27, 2014




> We tested the first Romo robot almost two years ago, and just got our hands on the new version, a fun telepresense toy that works right out of the box. It's a simple rover that uses an iOS device as its brains, and can execute programmed commands or be controlled remotely.

----------


## Airicist

YPO to the test - Romo the robot
January 4, 2016

----------

